# outside vs. "wee wee' pads



## kemiemja (Jan 11, 2007)

Hi everyone. We are picking up our new Bichon/Poo puppy in a couple of days and are so excited. But a little nervous, too.
Our last dog was a Golden Retriever, easy to train and so smart! But we're going for smaller and less shedding this time. Smaller poops, too.  

It is cold outside now and I'm wondering about this idea of training on pads in the house. This little guy is so tiny...will he be able to use his "spot" outside? Or would bringing him to the pad every hour or so be better? Then we could move the pad to the outside when it gets a little warmer and transition to outside all the time? 
Putting a sweater on him doesn't seem like it would work. The mess will surely arrive before we can get the thing on him and get out the door.

Anyone with ideas on small dog training - help! I want to do this the right way from the start.


----------



## mistyinca (Oct 25, 2006)

When I brought my yorkie home, the breeder had already been using newspaper for her, so that's what I started with. I really didn't like it, and thought I'd give outside a try. The first time, she had no idea what that grass was all about, but by the third time I took her out, she started going on the grass. Waaaaaaayyyyy the heck better than papers, IMO. I'm sure you'll also gets lots of people telling you that paper/pads are not the way to go.

I did, however, use paper during the first 5 weeks for nighttime pottying. I put my puppy in a crate at night, and left the door open, and had the crate in an x-pen. My puppy would come out at night to relieve herself. I think it worked for us because she was started on paper and already knew about it. Others don't recommend this way either, but it worked for us. Here's a picture of the set up crate in x-pen w/papers


----------



## britishbandit (Dec 11, 2006)

Ummm, I'm confused. Are you planning on having this dog be an outdoor dog? You say "bringing him IN every hour or so to pee in the house"?? If that is the case, you are starting out ALL WRONG! Why bother getting a dog if it's destined to spend it's life outside?

Maybe I read that wrong, but if not that "ticks" me off.  

Or did you mean just bringing the pup from another area of the house to pee on the pad?


----------



## puppymom (Dec 18, 2006)

I believe the comment was "bringing him TO the pad" not "bringing him IN to the pad".

We have two papipoo pups that are 12 weeks old and we started with outside training right from day one. We have never put pads or papers down for them and they are doing just fine. It is very, very cold here right now but they are coping. I won't say they like it but they are tolerating the cold and getting their business done as soon as possible.

I would suggest not using papers as it is much easier in the long run. If you start with papers now, then you have to do outside training later and that is sending mixed signals to the dog.

I am a firm believer in going outside right from the get go unless there are reasons beyond your control such as having to leave the pup for extended periods of time. We got up every two hours during the night to take the pups out and within a week they were sleeping through the night and no papers to clean up.

Hope this helps. Our pups are very tiny but they cope well with the potty training.


----------



## kemiemja (Jan 11, 2007)

Thanks for your ideas. I think we will skip the pads. Hopefully the cold weather will encourage him to do his business quickly!
Oh, and I would never keep a dog outside. This little guy will be a part of the family and allowed to snuggle on furniture even. Couldn't say that about my Golden Retriever, who was huge and shed pounds of fur. My vacuum cleaner won't see as much action now.
Another question - for the first couple of weeks, should I just take him outside to his "spot" and avoid too much play time out in the yard? I remember reading once that it helps set in their minds that outside is for business. He can get his exercise in the house easily. With four children and a big house, hopefully he will be exhausted by bedtime.


----------



## mistyinca (Oct 25, 2006)

I definitely don't do any playing when I take my dog out to potty. I don't want her getting the idea that she's out there to play instead of doing her biz.


----------



## puppymom (Dec 18, 2006)

We kept potty time strictly business for the first little while. We would give huge praise when they would go potty and after we were sure it was all done then we would have some playtime outside before coming back in the house. This seemed to teach them that the sooner they got done what they had to do, then they could play. If they wanted to play before they went potty, we would just stand and pretty much ignore them other than to give the command "go potty" which has taught them to pretty much go right away. We have also used the term "go outside!!!" in an excited voice when we are getting ready to go out and now when we say "go outside!" they both run towards the door. It's all falling into place but it doesn't happen overnight. We have had one pup for a month now and the other for about three weeks and they are just starting to catch on to all of it. It takes lots of patience and consistancy. They are far from totally housetrained but they are trying their best. We did have one accident in the house this morning due to the cold weather but that isn't their fault. We just cleaned it up and moved on with our day. Good luck with your new pup. New babies are always a welcome addition to the family...........................


----------



## britishbandit (Dec 11, 2006)

Whew! I'm glad to hear that I just read that wrong. See what midnights does to a person! LOL

Sorry to be a pain here, and don't mean to offend, but are you getting this dog from a rescue/humane society? Or are you lining the pockets of a BYB?

Also, I agree that you should take the pup outside. I've seen so many dog owners that have had such a hard time breaking their dogs of "going" in the house after using puppy pads, I'd never suggest using them. It only gives them reason to believe the house is for doing that.


----------



## Keno's Mom (Nov 20, 2006)

Personally (big or little dog) I'd train for outside at the very beginning. You can pick a spot that is a little sheltered from the wind, etc. and keep the puppy on leash and do NOT play at all, but use the command "potty, go potty, or something similar. When the puppy does it, praise him and then take him back in and play.


----------

